# Entry



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

I think I shall enter my new boy into the contest.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

gorgeous fish <3 !!!!!


----------



## rooroober (Dec 12, 2010)

Very nice fish!!!


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi darkangel216,

Did you mean to enter this picture in the Official BettaFish.com Contest for December? If so, then you need to add it here: http://www.bettafish.com/contests.php.

Best,
Mike


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks, I added it right after I posted it here.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, beautiful! Best of luck =]


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

You're welcome!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow hes beautiful!!! i want a HM so bad. i have a HMPK blue dragon...wanna trade lol!!


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Lol, no thanks, but if I ever breed him maybe I can send you one of his offspring.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

darkangel216 said:


> Lol, no thanks, but if I ever breed him maybe I can send you one of his offspring.


Lol i was just kidding around with you! But i definitely will be interested in an offspring. Keep me posted if you ever do breed him


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> Lol i was just kidding around with you! But i definitely will be interested in an offspring. Keep me posted if you ever do breed him


Sure thing! If I do, I'll have a thread in the breeding section as well.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

darkangel216 said:


> Sure thing! If I do, I'll have a thread in the breeding section as well.


Cool! Just inform me about any news!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow stunning fish!!


----------

